# Q [kju:]



## takamaka (21 Mars 2006)

Je suis tombé sur ca au hasard d'une recherche.

Q : "Run Windows, Linux and a lot more Systems on your Mac. Q is a feature packed cocoa port of QEMU: Switch fast between guest PCs. Save and restart guest PCs at any stage. Easily exchange Files between Host and Guest. Q makes use of OS X most advanced technologies like openGL and coreaudio to accelerate your experience with your guest PC."

Vous connaissez ?

J'hésite un peu à vrai dire...


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Mars 2006)

je ne connais pas Q mais j'avais utilisé QemuX (interface OSX pour lancer Qemu) qui était très très lent sur mon G4 1GHz ; là ça devrait être plus rapide mais tu ne prends aucun risque à essayer.
Pour Win, il te faudra un CD, pour Linux, il y avait un site qui fournissait des linux spécialement pour Qemu :
http://free.oszoo.org/download.html


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Un tuto sympa ici.


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un tuto sympa ici.



Okédak! Merci...


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2006)

j'ai essayé Q il y a quelque jours sur un mini duo...

windows XP pro SP1 : installation sans probleme, mais impossible de passer l'enregistrement du serial (officiel)

geexbox : ecran noir en fin de demarrage...

mais je pense que tout ça devrait vite evoluer pour les machines intel !


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2006)

je viens de lire qu'on pouvait convertir des images VPC pour Q.

je tente ça plus tard... j'ai une image windows 98 qui doit trainer sur une sauvegarde du taf !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Je suis impatient de voir si c'est véloce ou pas


----------



## ficelle (24 Mars 2006)

impossible de trouver l'image.
je la recupere sur le serveur du taf lundi...


----------



## narutodu77 (26 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Quelqu'un pourrait faire des liens de ce qu'il faut pour pouvoir utilisé Q please ????
Il faut un CD d'installation Windows XP pour que sa marche?Parce que je l'ai essayé mais je ne sais pas si j'ai tout les ficher (au demarrage y'a un ecran noir et blanc "frezeer")

Merci d'avance

PS:Voici un screen où j'ai l'impression qu'on voit la barre des menus...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai désesperemment tenté d'installer de multiples distribs via Q, mais j'ai systématiquemernt dû déclarer forfait.


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

ça marche plutot bien, mais vivement la vrai virtualisation !


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

un petit  depuis windows 

la vitesse de navigation dans IE est etonnante, pour de l'emulation...

mais bon, on est bien loin de l'affichage "smooth" du mac


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

je suis en train d'installer XP2 sur parallel workstation.

ça à l'air d'avancer, mais je n'ai plus du tout la main sur la machine... enfin ça m'a l'air de ramer severe.

faut dire que je n'ai que 512 mo de ram... à suivre


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

fin de l'install dans 32 mn... je serais parti au concert d'Alice Russel... je vous fait un chti rapport en rentrant


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2006)

bon... ça a été plus vite que prévu, et ça marche du feu de dieu !!! 

mais pressé de voir ce que va bientot nous proposer Q !

a+


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Apple est bien gentil avec BootCamp (pratique pour repartitionner ...) mais il font un peu léger ! Je sens que VMWare sera là d'ici fin juin avec une chtite version sympathique.
Sur un iBook dual core, ça le ferait bien.


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Apple est bien gentil avec BootCamp (pratique pour repartitionner ...) mais il font un peu léger ! Je sens que VMWare sera là d'ici fin juin avec une chtite version sympathique.



il n'y a que toi qui parle de bootcamp ici ! 

je viens de rentrer, et de faire un peu joujou avec la bete, et c'est plutot sympa.
mais il n'y a pas de peripherique de son reconnu, par contre, le son d'itunes est parfaitement diffusé par airtunes...


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

ce qui est tres drole, c'est que firefox est plus rapide dans le windows virtuel que sur os x :rateau:

et on peut enregistrer la sesion dans l'etat comme sur VPC.... sauf que là, tout est vraiment plus rapide 

ps : post depuis la machine virtuelle


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

coté peripherique, pas de probleme avec le clavier, les 2 boutons et la molette de la souris, mais impossible de faire monter une clef usb.
j'ai pas encore testé le cd, ni le copié/collé de doc avec os x.....


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

demain, j'installe un linux... :sleep:


----------



## takamaka (7 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que toi qui parle de bootcamp ici !
> 
> je viens de rentrer, et de faire un peu joujou avec la bete, et c'est plutot sympa.
> mais il n'y a pas de peripherique de son reconnu, par contre, le son d'itunes est parfaitement diffusé par airtunes...



  Ca a l'air vachement propre... 

Faut qu'je m'intellise


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

je continue mon monologue...

comme promis la nuit dernière, je viens de lancer l'installation de Mandriva live CD.
il faut moins d'une minute pour se retrouver sur le bureau de KDE... HALLUCINANT !






mais je sens vraiment la limite des 512 mo de ram des qu'il faut faire autre chose.
demain, je lui rajoute 1 GO, enfin 768 mo 

ps : ce sujet aurait peut etre plus sa place dans le nouveau forum "windows sur mac"


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Signale-le alors au modérateur ... Encore que Linux n'est pas Windows (quoiqu'avec KDE on fait tout pour s'en approcher).

Je suppose que maintenant, en dépit de ton manque de RAM, tu es en mesure d'étalonner la réactivité des interfaces graphiques (KDE/Gnome - Windows - Quartz) ?
[j'ai une idée du résultat mais j'aimerais savoir si elle se confirme par les faits]


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Signale-le alors au modérateur ...



je ne vais pas deranger un geant vert pour ça, de toute façon, ce sujet n'interesse personne 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Encore que Linux n'est pas Windows (quoiqu'avec KDE on fait tout pour s'en approcher).



c'est sur que le forum emulation serait plus approprié 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que maintenant, en dépit de ton manque de RAM, tu es en mesure d'étalonner la réactivité des interfaces graphiques (KDE/Gnome - Windows - Quartz) ?
> [j'ai une idée du résultat mais j'aimerais savoir si elle se confirme par les faits]



étalonner la réactivité ?!

heu, n'oublie pas qu'on parle de systeme virtualisé.... mais tu serais certainement étonné par la fluidité de windows. je n'ai pas beaucoup tripoté mandriva, mais ça à l'air tres fluide aussi.

étape suivante... qui c'est qui à une image disque de openstep ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Je dois avoir ca quelque part au boulot...

Mais ton monologue est très intéressant, enfin perso  du bon gratos pour ceux qui ont besoin  je me réjoui d'installer Isodat NT 2.0 avec ce truc


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

isodat... un machin qui sert à analyser des données de spectomètres ? :afraid:


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme promis la nuit dernière, je viens de lancer l'installation de Mandriva live CD.
> il faut moins d'une minute pour se retrouver sur le bureau de KDE... HALLUCINANT !



étonnant, j'ai essayé la semaine dernière d'installer un Ubuntu X86 (avec un install CD), il m' a fallu une vingtaine d'heures pour booter, installer Linux, rebooter sur le disque dur, réinstaller tous les composants Ubuntu qui n'étaient pas sur le CD, rebooter et.....planterune fois parce que le disque linux était plein, la seconde fois sans réelle explication. Mon G4 1GHz était franchement à la ramasse.
Mais je vais essayer avec un live CD.


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Mon G4 1GHz était franchement à la ramasse.
> Mais je vais essayer avec un live CD.



heu... j'utilise un mac mini intel avec parallel workstation


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Je sais bien que c'est virtualisé mais, selon les techniques et la qualité des produits, la virtualisation peut n'avoir qu'un effet limité. Et si l'interface du système hébergé est plus rapide que celle de l'hébergeur, on peut en déduire que l'hébergeur a un peu de mouron à se faire, de ce strict point de vue.
En tous cas, la facilité avec laquelle tu as fait tes opérations est assez sympathique : à terme je vais pouvoir recommencer à bidouiller sur des OS différents.
Cool.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> isodat... un machin qui sert à analyser des données de spectomètres ? :afraid:


yep, très bien celà dit 

mais il gère les cartes pci nativement ce workstation ?


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais il gère les cartes pci nativement ce workstation ?



je vais chercher la scie circulaire, et je te dis ça... :mouais:

le truc qui fout bien les boules, c'est que la navigation sur macgé, et en general, est carrement plus fluide sur firefox à travers la machine virtuelle que dans le systeme qui heberge...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

C'est le bon pavé dans la mare, moche mais efficace


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et si l'interface du système hébergé est plus rapide que celle de l'hébergeur, on peut en déduire que l'hébergeur a un peu de mouron à se faire, de ce strict point de vue.



OS X à du mouron à se faire...  (en attendant, il a 20 ans, et on a jamais autant parlé de lui)

... mais dans le cas present, on a quand même un systeme qui fait tourner plusieurs applications gourmandes, dont une qui heberge un autre systeme en virtuel, tout cela de façon plutot fluide, avec 512 mo de ram...

et de toute façon, XP, c'est moche ! :affraid: 

mais c'est pratique par moment.... :casse:


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> heu... j'utilise un mac mini intel avec parallel workstation




  j'ai raté un post   aha maintenant je comprends


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2006)

Depuis que je suis sur Mac je trouve que sa lenteur est due au système graphique, plus rapide par endroit mais plus lent dans la plupart des cas. C'était certes déjà le cas avec Linux mais là, quand même ... 
Et puis, le système est plus efficace suivant d'autres axes qui compensent. Mais là ... Je ne suis pas sûr que le résultat attendu surviendra. Une rumeur donne Leppard 35% plus rapide : elle a intérêt à être vraie !

Pour tes problèmes de matériel : je ne connais pas du tout Parallels mais en revanche je fais confiance à VMWare (gratuit sur PC Windows ou Linux, maintenant) car ça, ils te le fournissent (carte son, carte réseau et tout le toutim). Donc c'est affaire de quelques semaines. Il va être jouasse, notre SM !!


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, le système est plus efficace suivant d'autres axes qui compensent. Mais là ... Je ne suis pas sûr que le résultat attendu surviendra. Une rumeur donne Leppard 35% plus rapide : elle a intérêt à être vraie !



doucement, mais sûrement....

léopard ira beaucoup plus vite, parceque les machines seront beaucoup plus rapide quand il sortira.

mais je pense que les avancées sont plus à attendre du coté des fonctionnalités...

enfin, 2007 sera une grande année... le monde entier va découvrir qu'on peut regarder un écran sans avoir mal aux yeux grâce à la nouvelle technologie de lissage incorporé a vista (mère) !

...and next© ?  :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (8 Avril 2006)

cela reste malgré tout plus stable avec qemu et xterm


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Avril 2006)

ça devient hors sujet   mais j'ai booté un Ubuntu x86 sur Q; avec un live CD ça ne prend plus 20 heures mais au moins 2 et après c'est toujours très lent mais ça marche.


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2006)

Q a été mis à jour. pas encore de virtualisation, mais des progrés dans la gestion de l'affichage.
c'est beaucoup moins fluide que Parallel, mais gratos  

sinon, je viens de passer la ram du mini à 2 go, et c'est carrement la folie.
je peut sans probleme matter et enregistrer la télé, avoir photoshop et safari lancés, tout en bricolant un truc sur windows.... enfin, c'est juste pour tester car je ne suis pas aussi  multitache que ça...

quand je pense qu'il y a moins de 3 semaines, j'etais sur le point de m'assembler un PC de base pour voir mes sites sous IE 6 :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (9 Avril 2006)

parallel en beta 2


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2006)

pour en revenir à Qemu, même si celui-ci travaille encore en emulation pour le x86, le gain de vitesse entre ppc et intel est phenomenal. il tourne tres correctement sur un mini dual-core, alors qu'il se traine lamentablement sur un G5 bipro avec 2 go de ram sous XP sp2....


----------



## TK3 (12 Avril 2006)

salut ficelle ,

comme tu as l'air de bien maitriser parallel j'ai une chtite question :

- j'ai installé parallel et XP sur mon MBP : pas de problème XP fonctionne très bien dans son coin 
- MAIS comment fais tu pour faire reconnaitre à XP ce qu'il y a sur le reste du DD ( j'ai par exemple picassa que je veux installer et fume ! )

PS : j'ai installé MacDrive mais fume !
PS2 : pas trouvé comme dans VPC le moyen de lui faire reconnaitre les autres volumes ...
PS3 : le but final étant de conserver mes photos sur les partitions HFS et de pouvoir les derawtiser via RawShooter ( PC ONLY  )

d'avance merci


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2006)

pour le partage de fichier entre XP et le mac, je passe par un disque ethernet connecté à mon reseau, et vu par les 2 environements.
pour l'installation de soft, je ne comprend pas bien ton probleme... j'ai installé itunes le plus simplement du monde...


----------



## TK3 (12 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour le partage de fichier entre XP et le mac, je passe par un disque ethernet connecté à mon reseau, et vu par les 2 environements.



ce dont je ne dispose pas  je sens que je vais me servir initialement de bootcamp jusqu'à ce qu'une virtualisation complète existe ...



> pour l'installation de soft, je ne comprend pas bien ton probleme... j'ai installé itunes le plus simplement du monde...



je n'ai pas activé de connexion internet sous XP et mes logiciels téléchargés sont sur la partition HFS ( picassa et rawshooter ) donc impossible de les installer ...

merci 

bon ben je vais attendre une version définitive de parallels


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2006)

tu fais une image disque en iso contenant tous les fichiers telechargés à utiliser sous XP, et tu declares cette image disque comme CD virtuel dans les reglages de parallels...


----------



## TK3 (12 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu fais une image disque en iso contenant tous les fichiers telechargés à utiliser sous XP, et tu declares cette image disque comme CD virtuel dans les reglages de parallels...



ca doit bien marcher pour une utilisation ponctuelle mais c'est totalement inutilisable pour une utilisation au jour le jour ...

merci quand même


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2006)

Pour que XP puisse voir tes fichiers sur les disques du Mac, ne suffirait-il pas de faire un partage réseau avec Samba ?
Si cela fonctionne comme je le crois, les deux machines (la réelle et la virtuelle) sont sur un même réseau local, non ? [Mac OS servant de passerelle vers Internet pour XP]
C'est en tous cas ce que j'ai toujours fait avec VMWare : monter les disques internes comme des volumes réseau.


----------



## ficelle (12 Avril 2006)

j'ai essayé, vu le partage samba depuis macos x, mais impossible de m'y connecter... j'ai pas plus insisté que ça pour le moment, ayant le net disque qui sert de passerelle, mais c'est effectivement la solution qui me semblerait la plus smart.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2006)

Au pire (je dis bien, au pire ...) tu peux déjà essayer :
- FTP
- sFTP
- HTTP


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé, vu le partage samba depuis macos x, mais impossible de m'y connecter... j'ai pas plus insisté que ça pour le moment, ayant le net disque qui sert de passerelle, mais c'est effectivement la solution qui me semblerait la plus smart.



le partage samba fonctionne mais tu dois utiliser ifconfig afin d'attribuer une addr server et mulo
(le mulo étant le xp )

mulo 192.168.32.5
en0 192.168.32.4
en0 internet addr

bridge
192.168.32.5
192.168.32.4

fait attention au forward pour éviter que ton partage local soit visible de l'exterieur 
tu peux aussi toucher a la conf de samba

man bind
man ifconfig
man ipfw


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

2 petites video faites pour un autre sujet mais qui s'accomoderont aussi tres bien de celui-ci....

boot de XP sur Parallels

boot de Mandriva One sur Parallels


----------



## ficelle (25 Avril 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est depuis la derniere beta, ou si c'etait deja le cas avant, mais le son fonctionne dans parallels sous XP.
il suffit de selectionner l'interface audio avant de lancer la machine virtuelle


----------



## iota (26 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				TK3 a dit:
			
		

> bon ben je vais attendre une version définitive de parallels


Tu peux essayer la Beta5 qui gère les dossiers partagés.

@+
iota


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Tu peux essayer la Beta5 qui gère les dossiers partagés.



ça marche tres bien, mais impossible de voir les .mov alors que Qt est installé avec iTunes.

j'ai installé les parallels tools, et j'arrive maintenant à selectionner le 1280x768 (resolution de mon ecran) dans xp... du coup je peux switcher de l'un à l'autre en plein ecran.

sur l'image, on a les 2 itunes ouverts en même temps, et c'est celui d'xp qui envoi la sauce 







c'est quand la fin des 30 jours de la beta ? :rateau:


----------

